# Lastverteilung bei Quadcore



## melmager (26. Juni 2016)

da ich im Besitz von 2 Quadcore Rechnern bin ist mir aufgefallen, das die Lastverteilung unterschiedlich
geregelt ist bei Intel oder AMD Cpus

Der AMD Rechner verteilt gleichmässiger. Dort wird eine Zeitlang der erste Core beschäftigt dann der nächste und so weiter - sprich Reihum.

Beim Intel ist mir aufgefallen das der erste Core die meiste Arbeit macht und die andren erst einspringen wenn der ausgelastet ist.(bestimmter prozentsatz auslastung, der nächste springt ein ...) bzw die andren Cores sporadischer genutzt werden.

oder liegt das eher an den Unterschiedlichen Versionen von Linux ? Regelt überhaupt der Chip die Lastverteilung oder das Betriebssystem ?


----------



## sheel (27. Juni 2016)

Hi

das Betriebssystem.

Zusätzlich ist zu beachten, dass die Auslastungsstatistiken in der Hinsicht "teilweise" einfach nicht stimmen: Bei zB. 4 Cores wird dann bis zu 25% Gesamtlast einfach der erste Core als verwendet angezeigt usw.


----------

